# Work permit



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Here is my concern.

If i went to South Africa on visitor visa from India is it possible to get the work permit from there itself and how many days that visitor visa is valid for Indians.

Could you please provide your suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

Warm Regards
Kona


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

adinkona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my concern.
> 
> ...


Hi Kona

Your visa should stipulate how many days your visa would be valid for?

I may be speaking under correction, but in order to obtain a work permit, you need to have a work offer?


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

Johanna said:


> Hi Kona
> 
> Your visa should stipulate how many days your visa would be valid for?
> 
> ...


You can enter the country on a visitors visa and apply for work permit if your visitors visa does not prohibit you from it. Unfortunately, people traveling from India are now endorsed for a visitor's visa telling that the "purpose of entry cannot be altered" and have to return within stipulated time. The best bet is to get a job offer and then apply for work permit from India. The second option is depending on your qualifications and experience apply for a exceptional skills work permit and this does not require a job offer. Good luck


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi IndianInSA,

Could you please let me know about the EXCEPTIONAL SKILLS WORK PERMIT ? I cannot find any document/links for 2013 list on the internet.

Also would appreciate if you tell us the difference between QUOTA vs EXCEPTIONAL SKILLS work permit. 

Currently I don't have any job offer from any company in SA and I'm working as Software Developer here in India.


----------

